# Snake ID



## alshain (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi, 

I'm after some help with IDing a snake seen last week in Lamington National Park (SE QLD). The snake was seen on a track at Binna Burra and I would appreciate any help in identification. Estimated length was a little over a metre, with black body/tail and brownish head with light markings on the lip. I know the pics aren't the best... I only had my macro lens for the trip...

Cheers, Alshain


----------



## thals (Nov 23, 2015)

Marsh snake (Hemiaspis signata)


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Nov 23, 2015)

100% agree. The white streaks along the lip and behind the eye are diagnostic for this species. Venomous but not considered dangerous.


----------



## BredliFreak (Nov 23, 2015)

^+1, the white lip and location define this species. A beauty too!


----------



## alshain (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks all, much appreciated. 

It was an interesting walk with the ... highlight?... being myself stepping on a large tiger snake which thankfully was more terrified than I was and didn't turn around and bite me :/ I also got to see a lovely big carpet python that had eaten recently and was sunning itself  

Cheers, Alshain


----------

